# Union Sierra Contact SL review



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Good review. I love my Union Contacts


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

i have a pair and my only complaint is my toe strap doesnt get tight enough and always slips off my boot.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

maybe you don't have the toe strap properly adjusted on the boot, cause mine stays in place without it needing to be very tight. but maybe the shape of your toe box has an effect on this, what boot do you wear? the binding should able to go as tight as you want it, i have a feeling it is not set up right.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

yea im an idiot, i adjusted the toe strap and they are fine now. that never even crossed my mind because usually every binding i step in they fit right ha.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The toe ratchets are actually new this year and they're designed to be low profile and reliable, nothing else. I'm actually really happy with them because they work great.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i will give them that, the toe ratchet is very simple and low profile, i just think it could release smoother like the ankle ratchet


----------



## elusiver (Feb 15, 2010)

so just to be clear.. these are the contact baseplate with a force sl high back(stiffer & lighter) and force straps(beefier & more padded)???

el


----------

